# What does this symbol mean?



## Frank1985 (Sep 21, 2022)

I'm transcribing a soundtrack to musescore and am baffled by the following symbol - any idea what it's called? I can't seem to find it anywhere in MS


----------



## Frank1985 (Sep 21, 2022)

Whoops have I posted this in the wrong sub forum?


----------



## titokane (Sep 21, 2022)

Take a look here -- is this what you were looking for? https://musescore.org/en/handbook/3/tools#toggle-rhythmic-slash-notation

"Rhythmic slash notation" – more or less indicates that the performer has flexibility around what the exact rhythm should be.


----------



## Bollen (Sep 21, 2022)

Frank1985 said:


> I'm transcribing a soundtrack to musescore and am baffled by the following symbol - any idea what it's called? I can't seem to find it anywhere in MS


Do you mean the chord symbol or the rhythm? If it's the former then that means this:

View attachment WIN_20220921_16_16_06_Pro.mp4

Basically a chord with just D and E with an E on the bass.

If it's the latter then it's what @titokane said.


----------



## JJP (Sep 21, 2022)

titokane said:


> "Rhythmic slash notation" – more or less indicates that the performer has flexibility around what the exact rhythm should be.


Rhythmic notation and slash notation are usually two different things. If it's just slashes for every beat in the the bar without note stems, that's "slash notation". The exact voicing and rhythm is up to the player.

If there are notated rhythms with slash or diamond-shaped noteheads, that's an indication that the player should play that exact rhythm notated, but the chord voicing is left to the player.

The image in the original post looks like rhythmic notation indicating a whole note.

FYI -- Rhythmic notation and odd noteheads can also appear where there is a font mismatch. This can happen when importing or converting files. If you see these in places where they should not appear, that could be the issue.


----------



## Frank1985 (Sep 22, 2022)

Thank you guys


----------



## John Judd (Sep 24, 2022)

Bollen said:


> Do you mean the chord symbol or the rhythm? If it's the former then that means this:
> 
> View attachment WIN_20220921_16_16_06_Pro.mp4
> 
> ...



For clarity sake:

D2/E would typically mean that one would need D, F#, and A, with the E in the bass (perhaps doubled somewhere as well). Sometimes the F# is present, sometimes not.

It would not need a B note.

I know he was referring to the other symbol, but I figured it smart to clarify that chord.


----------

